# V Pup + Cat = disaster. How do I get them to play nice?



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Any suggestions on this???
We have a male cat (5yr) who has been the baby of the house up until we got Rusty 2 mos ago. I thought our cat, Tigger, would freak out on Rusty for sure...but he's the opposite, very submissive and almost plays dead when Rusty runs up to play/jump on him.
We try our best to monitor the two and keep Rusty away from Tigger, but at the same time, we let it go a little bit to try and introduce them to eachother. Rusty just wants to play... but Tigger probably feels like he's being attacked.
Any thoughts/tips on how to get them to play better? or how to get Rusty to stop jumping/running after Tigger?
thanks!!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

All I can say is it will get better but you have to keep an eye on them.
Does your cat have it's claws still?

Our female cat was introduced to Kian from day one. As you can see he was a little unsure about her..... who can blame him with that look she gave him 










Now he is obviously MUCH larger and she is still a little kitty. She does however have claws, which thank goodness, she has never used on him.
If he corners her or sniffs her butt, which she does not like, she will turn around and smack him across the snout. That does one of two things. It either makes him happy cause his tail goes crazy or he walks away.

He is getting better with her, we tell him "Gentle" and he is very cautious around her. Sometimes she will even brush up against him...usually when he is exhausted. 

Good luck.


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Adorable pic!

Tigger only has back claws.... he swats at Rusty..but honestly, not as much as I hoped. lol. In fact, Tigger has probaby "punched," as we call it, more people than times he has hit Rusty.

We went to a friends cabin a couple of weeks ago and they have a cat how HOWLED and made some crazy noises at Rusty that freaked him out.. if only we could get Tigger to freak out once like that, I think Rusty would leave him alone.

For now, the little punches and quiet hissing only makes him want to play more I'm looking forward to the day they snuggle! (I can hope right?_


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Pretty much the same experience as everyone else - toleration about 10mo. into this thing. 

We have a 1.5yr old bengal and a 10mo old v. Both females. 

I dont think they will ever cuddle or play - right now its just monitoring the v to make sure she doesnt put a serious hurt on the cat - she justs wants to play but she's much bigger and stronger. Cat is faster and has learned to work the system (e.g. - they yell at this thing if i get her to chase me). We discipline the cat as much as we can so that she doesnt taunt, but its her nature. Bengals are very strong cats but same as others, she will roll when Kona puts a paw on her chest and pins her. SHe hisses and throws a fit, but i swear ...secretly....between you and I....she likes it. I dont know why, but she does...shes only swatted her 2-3 x - and the v just backs up walks away or or looks at me. 

I think 2-3 yrs from now, they will just fight for the sun spot and keep clear...

P.s. - to answer the question on suggestion; the e-collar worked for us. Dont try and force a friendly relationship - be glad you have toleration. Just keep at it with training the dog to ignore and all will work out.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I would get an e-collar if you're seriously worried about the cat. I have a Bengal that is approx. 5 years old and a Vizsla that is 13.5 months. The cat is EXTREMELY tolerant but I have used the e-collar on Kobi at times. He can get a bit crazy and harass the a lot. Other times, the cat puts himself in harm's way (standing at the door when I'm coming in with Kobi, the cat is a notorious escape artist). I don't think Kobi would actually hurt him, but initially I did try to give the cat some personal space, since it was a new environment to the cat. I had Kobi before I got the cat from a friend.


----------



## Hardts (Oct 22, 2010)

Our 5 mth old V is still chasing our 3 ur old Bengal, I thought for sure they would be getting along by now but no matter how many corrections she still wants to chase. When she's sleeping on her bed the cats check her out an sniff but when she's awake their on a perch watching closely or hiding lol


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We have Ruby (9 month old V) and Bub (6 yr old male cat). When we brought Ruby home at 8 weeks, she was scared of Bub. Ruby got older and larger than Bub and started to not be scared and started chasing him and he would smack at her. This went on for months. At about 7 months I noticed a change, Bub stopped running away and now only he gets mad and smacks Ruby when she gives kisses and licks his face. He yells at her but always hangs out near by so I think he secretly likes it. Now I never expect for them to cuddle but they have shared the couch. I really think it depends on the cat. 

I also have a 14 yr old female cat. That is another story. She hasn't beEn downstairs since Ruby came home. I make sure I spend all day with her when Ruby is at doggie daycare since I work from home. 

Hang in there. They will learn to tolerate each other. We do have a pet gate up with a cat door so the cats can get away if they need to.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I have two cats and these gates have been a godsent because the cats can get away when they have had enough!

http://www.petvalu.com/in-our-store...-accessories/gates-and-doors/carlson-pet-gate


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't think they'll be best buddies rolling in the grass over the time, but I imagine the cat will become more tolerant of the puppy, especially when Rusty grows up and stops jumping all over the place.

My cat MuMu is the queen of the house, and everyone else in her mind is there to cater to her...even the dog! I think she enjoys torturing my poor V. Sophie by blocking the entryways, stairways, views through windows and glass doors. The dog would whine and howl and sometimes even bark, but the cat just lays there purring. Sophie only chases MuMu when she sees the cat running around the house. It's more like - really? you want to play? you're not teasing? OK, let's do it...until she gets a paw in her face


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Ive never had a cat and dog at the same time but I have heard out trainer advise others so I'll give his advice. Try crating the cat and dog one at a time but dont let one taunt the other. For example if cat is in crate don't let dog circle it. This way one has free reign without worry of the other. Also a cats territory is up high so make sure they can get up there without the dog tearing everything down. Some ppl have a "ramp" along the steps for the cat so cat uses wooden 2x6 and dog uses stairs. Just some examples.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/cats-and-dogs.html

I just think cats and dogs take their places in the house according to their temperments. Every cat and every dog is different. 

Makes for some funny household experiences.

RBD


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We have two 4 year old cats (rescued from a shelter) and a four month old Vizsla pup. Gates have worked well for us. Pippa, our V, is only allowed in the entryway, kitchen, and family room for now. Cats rule all other parts of the house and sleep with us at night. They have started jumping over the gates and visiting Pippa (usually when she is tired and sleepy). There have definitely been a couple of hissing and swiping incidents (and Pippa doesn't seem to "get it"), but all in all things have been pretty peaceful. We also have taught Pippa the "leave it" command, which she follows PRETTY well (although not perfect yet). Hang in there. Our trainer says it can take lots and lots of time, but generally some type of balance can be achieved.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I forgot to share this picture. Cats and Dogs can get along especially when one is sleeping!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

RubyRoo, that is a funny picture!  I don't think MuMu has ever sat that close to Sophie haha. She just sneaks up on her while Sophie is getting a nap and sniffs the bed, tail, paws, Sophie's toys. Here are some pictures of the two and how close they've come to each other: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gimeneuncitizveri/sets/72157627456099776/


----------



## charlie2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

It takes patience, and of course, constant supervision, but my Charlie loves his feline family members


----------



## charlie2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

Charlie also likes company in his crate


----------

